# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Ziekte van Paget

## Dewi69

Ik heb vandaaag gehoord dat ik een vorm van de ziekte van Paget heb. n.l. niet aan de botten of borst maar aan mijn schaamlip en de area er omheen.
a.k. woensdag heb ik een gesprek met de gynaecoloog en zal zeer waarschijnlijk behandeld worden in Nijmegen.Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee, of weleens iets van gehoord? Het schijnt kwaadaardig te zijn.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Dewi,

Ik heb er geen ervaring mee en had er ook nog nooit van gehoord.
Ik heb wel informatie opgezocht:

*Wat is de botziekte van Paget*
De botziekte van Paget (osteitis deformans), is genoemd naar Sir James Paget, die in 1877 als eerste een ziektebeeld beschreef, gekenschetst als ontstekingen van de beenderen (osteitis), gepaard gaande met vervormingen (deformans). Algemeen wordt de ziekte van Paget beschouwd als een plaatselijke ontregeling van het evenwicht tussen de botweefselaanmaak en botweefselafbraak.
Op 2 oktober 1985 is de Nederlandse Paget patiëntenvereniging opgericht. De doelstelling van de vereniging is het behartigen van de belangen op lichamelijk, psychisch en sociaal gebied van personen die lijden aan de botziekte van Paget evenals de bevordering van het wetenschappelijk onderzoek met betrekking tot deze ziekte.
*Wat is de oorzaak van de ziekte?*
De botziekte van Paget wordt gekenmerkt door een een te grote activiteit van de osteoclasten, de cellen die zorgen voor de botafbraak. Normaal zijn de opbouw en afbraak van botweefsel aan elkaar gekoppeld en met elkaar in evenwicht. De overmatige botafbraak wordt gevolgd door een abnormale en chaotische botopbouw, zodat vervormingen van het bot kunnen ontstaan en de botweefselstructuur niet normaal is. Dit proces vindt niet plaats in het hele lichaam maar op bepaalde plaatsen (haarden), bij elke patiënt een verschillend aantal. De meest frequent aangedane botten zijn het bekken, de lange pijpbeenderen van de benen, de schedel en de wervelkolom. De ziekte is langzaam progressief binnen een bot maar breidt zich niet uit naar andere botten. Hoewel de precieze oorzaak van de botziekte van Paget niet bekend is, zijn er aanwijzingen, dat erfelijkheid, een doorgemaakte virusinfectie en omgevingsfactoren hierbij een rol spelen.
*Verschijnselen van de botziekte van Paget*
De botziekte van Paget ziet men zelden bij personen jonger dan 40 jaar. Boven de 50 jaar komt de ziekte bij 3% van de bevolking voor en boven de 70 jaar zelfs bij 10% van de bevolking. De verschijnselen van de ziekte hangen sterk af van de plaats waar het skelet is aangedaan. De meerderheid van patiënten heeft helemaal geen klachten! Bij ongeveer 20% wordt de ziekte bij toeval ontdekt. Indien de schedel is aangedaan uiten de klachten zich vaak in hoofdpijn, van tijd tot tijd oorsuizingen, duizeligheid en beginnende doofheid. Vaak ziet men ook vervormingen (vergroting) van de schedel. Bij aantasting van de ruggenwervels komen rugstijfheid en chronische rugpijn voor. Ernstige pijn kan voorkomen in het bekken, waarbij het heupgewricht ook pijnlijk kan zijn. In het algemeen kan men stellen dat, indien de botziekte van Paget optreedt in de pijpbeenderen van armen en benen, de aangrenzende gewrichten pijnklachten en verminderde beweeglijkheid kunnen geven. De pijn van de botziekte van Paget wordt wel beschreven als een brandende hete diepe pijn in het bot. Karakteristiek is dat de pijn niet verdwijnt bij rust, wat maakt dat de patiënt 's nachts wakker wordt en blijft van de pijn.
Wanneer de ziekte onbehandeld blijft, kan de stevigheid van het bot afnemen, zodat de pijpbeenderen onder belasting van het lichaamsgewicht verkrommingen gaan vertonen.
Er ontstaan gemakkelijk botbreuken, die overigens goed genezen.
Toegenomen rijkdom aan bloedvaten in de aangetaste beenderen veroorzaakt warmte; vaak is de huid boven de aangedane skeletdelen ook warm en overgevoelig. De ziekte is niet dodelijk maar kan de kwaliteit van het leven van patiënten sterk verminderen.
*Hoe stelt men de diagnose?*
De diagnose botziekte van Paget wordt gesteld door een combinatie van laboratorium-, röntgenologisch- en botscanning onderzoek.
Een verhoogd alkalische fosfatase activiteit in het bloed is een aanwijzing voor de ziekte en wordt ook gebruikt voor het meten van de activiteit van de ziekte. Stoffen die vrijkomen door de versterkte botafbraak kunnen ook in het bloed en in de urine gemeten worden. Deze geven informatie over de hoeveelheid van botafbraak.
Met de botscan kan men bij de ziekte van Paget vaststellen hoever de ziekte en hoe actief deze is. De botscan is een gevoelige methode om (reeds in een vroeg stadium) tot een diagnose botziekte van Paget te komen. Van gebieden die op deze wijze worden opgespoord moeten röntgenfoto's gemaakt worden die de definitieve diagnose geven. Actieve haarden kunnen gemakkelijk worden aangetoond maar het beeld is niet specifiek voor de ziekte.
Op röntgenfoto's zijn de aangedane beenderen uitgezet en van grotere dichtheid dan normaal. In de lange pijpbeenderen kunnen in dwarse richting fijne haarscheuren worden opgemerkt. Op die plaatsen waar botweefsel is vernietigd, kunnen op de röntgenfoto specifieke oplichtingen zichtbaar worden. Botscanning is een zeer gevoelige methode om (reeds in een vroeg stadium) tot een diagnose botziekte van Paget te komen. 
*Is behandeling van de botziekte van Paget mogelijk?*
Tot de jaren zeventig was er nauwelijks een afdoende behandeling voor de botziekte van Paget. Men volstond met symptomatische pijnbestrijding. Een zekere doorbraak in de behandeling van de ziekte vond plaats, toen werd ontdekt dat het schildklierhormoon calcitonine een remmende werking had op botweefselafbrekende cellen. Juist deze cellen zijn nu bij de botziekte van Paget verhoogd actief. De calcitonine-behandeling heeft echter nadelen: de toediening moet langere tijd per injectie, in een groot aantal gevallen wordt de patiënt overgevoelig voor calcitonine en de behandeling is duur. Een groot bezwaar is bovendien, dat na stoppen van de behandeling de ziekte in volle hevigheid terugkomt.
Tegenwoordig kan de Paget patiënt behandeld worden met bisfosfonaten. Deze bisfosfonaten remmen de cellen die het botweefsel afbreken (osteoclasten). De activiteit van de cellen komt dan tot rust en er gaat een genormaliseerd evenwicht ontstaan tussen botweefselafbraak en botweefselaanmaak. In een toenemend aantal gevallen blijkt de ziekte na behandeling zelfs volledig tot rust te komen.
In het verleden werd in Nederland APD of pamidronate (merknaam Aredia) per infuus gegeven, een medicijn ontwikkeld door Prof. Dr. O.L.M. Bijvoet en medewerkers in het Academisch Ziekenhuis Leiden, het meest toegepast.
Daarna is er een nieuwe telg in de familie van bisfosfonaten beschikbaar gekomen: natriumrisedronaat (merknaam is Actonel® 30 mg).
Dit bisfosfonaat behoort tot een nieuwe generatie van bisfosfonaten. De behandeling met natriumrisedronaat 30 mg bestaat uit een kuur van twee maanden waarbij elke dag één tablet oraal wordt ingenomen. Hierbij wordt een zeer effectieve en lang aanhoudende terugdringing van de activiteit van de ziekte bereikt.
*Nieuw in 2006 Aclasta*
In Europa is voor de behandeling van Paget goedkeuring verleend voor het nieuwe zeer krachtige bisfosfonaat: Zoledroninezuur-monohydraat, merknaam Aclasta® 5 mg
De aanbevolen dosis bedraagt één intraveneuze infuus van 5 mg zoledroninezuur in 100 ml waterige oplossing, toegediend via infusielijn met beluchting aan een constante infusiesnelheid. De infuustijd mag niet minder dan 15 minuten zijn.
*Waarom een behandeling als men nog geen klachten heeft?*
Als de botziekte van Paget erg actief is en er volgt geen behandeling dan worden de actieve en de daarnaast gelegen botten en gewrichten poreus, breken en slijten veel sneller met alle gevolgen van dien. Vooral activiteit in het bekken en de wervels veroorzaakt in de gewrichten veel slijtage (ARTROSE) hetgeen vaak op oudere leeftijd veel pijn tot gevolg heeft. Bij overmatige botgroei in de schedel kan dit veel hoofdpijn en doofheid veroorzaken. Bij tijdig behandelen van de botziekte is vooral op latere leeftijd een betere kwaliteit van leven met minder pijnen en meer bewegingsmogelijkheden.
*Welke medicijnen worden, voor de botziekte van Paget gebruikt:*
Bisfosfonaten:
Naam - Dosis - Behandeltijd
* Aclasta - één infuus 5 mg - 15 minuten
* Aredia (voorheen APD) - per infuus 30 tot 90 mg - 1, 2 of 3 dagen
* Actonel - oraal 30 mg - 2 maanden
* Skelid - oraal 400 mg - 3 maanden
Het bisfosfonaat Fosamax, ter bevordering van botaanmaak, onder andere tegen osteoporose, wordt door artsen vaak voorgeschreven. Het middel Fosamax echter heeft geen specifieke toelating voor de botziekte van Paget.
_(Bron: paget.nl)_

Heel veel sterkte bij de gynecoloog en ik hoop voor je dat de behndeling helpt!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Dewi69

Hoi Luus,
Het is een goeie beschrijving die je me toegestuurd hebt. Maar het gaat hierin eigenlijk alleen om het bot en waarschijnlijk (hoop ik) heb ik dat niet.
Toch bedankt voor je reactie !!
Groeten, Dewi

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Dewi, 

Ik lees nu ergens anders _"Met de term 'ziekte van Paget' worden twee totaal verschillende ziektes aangeduid. De ene is een aandoening van de borsten, de andere van de botten."_ Over die van de botten heb ik hierboven informatie geplaatst, dus hierbij informatie over de ziekte van Paget van de borsten:

*Ziekte van Paget*
De ziekte van Paget van de borst is een zeer zeldzame vorm van kanker die bij ongeveer 1 procent van de patiënten met borstkanker voorkomt. De aandoening presenteert zich in eerste instantie als een schilferige rode huiduitslag op de tepel en soms op de donkergekleurde huid rond de tepel (tepelhof of areola). Deze uitslag geneest niet, kan gaan zweren, soms met wat bloedverlies, en wijst meestal op borstkanker. De ziekte komt gewoonlijk voor bij vrouwen in de leeftijd van 50-60 jaar, maar kan ook op latere leeftijd optreden. De ziekte van Paget van de borst kan ook bij mannen voorkomen, maar dit is uitermate zeldzaam. De exacte oorzaak van de ziekte is niet bekend.
Aangetoond is dat een eiwit met de naam hereguline-a , geproduceerd door de cellen in een normale tepel, de stof is die de kankercellen in de borst naar de tepel dirigeert, met als gevolg de ziekte van Paget van de borst. 
*Verschijnselen*
Patinten met de ziekte van Paget hebben vaak last van huiduitslag op de tepel en tepelhof die maar niet wil genezen, pijn en licht bloedverlies uit de aangedane tepel. De huid van de tepel en tepelhof kan rood en gezwollen zijn en er kan sprake zijn van korstvorming, bloedverlies en zweervorming op/rond de tepel. De tepel kan naar binnen zijn gekeerd (ingetrokken tepel). Er kunnen knobbeltjes voorkomen in de aangedane borst, maar dit is niet altijd het geval. Als ze wel aanwezig zijn, komen verspreid over de tepelhof kleine schilferige bobbeltjes voor die niet verdwijnen of genezen. Bij deze ziekte infiltreren de kankercellen de huid onder de tepel en veroorzaken daarin bobbeltjes. 
*Diagnose*
De ziekte van Paget van de borst/tepel wordt vaak verward met andere huidaandoeningen als eczeem, dermatitis of psoriasis, die ook worden gekenmerkt door huiduitslag. Dit kan de diagnose vertragen.
De diagnose 'ziekte van Paget van de borst' wordt gesteld op basis van diverse onderzoeken, zoals biopsie, cytologie en mammogram. Bij een biopsie wordt een klein stukje weefsel weggenomen en microscopisch onderzocht. Cytologie is een onderzoek waarbij wat cellen van het aangedane gebied worden geschraapt, op een glaasje gebracht en vervolgens onder een microscoop onderzocht op eventuele afwijkingen. Een mammogram is een borstonderzoek met behulp van röntgenstraling. 
*Behandeling*
De behandeling van de ziekte van Paget van de borst hangt af van de vraag of zich wel of geen kankercellen hebben verspreid naar het omliggende borstweefsel en van hoe ernstig de borst is aangetast. Bij veel patiënten met de ziekte van Paget van de borst blijkt sprake te zijn van een laaggradige kanker van de melkgangen. Bij deze aandoening treden de kwaadaardige veranderingen op in de cellen die de melkgangen bekleden, maar deze blijven strikt beperkt tot de melkgangen en hebben zich nog niet verspreid naar het omliggende borstweefsel (niet-invasieve kanker). Een operatie is de belangrijkste behandeling voor de ziekte van Paget.
Operatieve verwijdering van de gehele borst (mastectomie) wordt aanbevolen als de kanker een groot gebied betreft (extensieve verspreiding) of tamelijk ver van de tepel voorkomt. Als de kanker vlak bij de tepel wordt aangetroffen en slechts een klein gebied van het onderliggende weefsel is aangetast, wordt getracht zoveel mogelijk borstweefsel te behouden. Dit wordt een centrale lumpectomie genoemd; dit is een borstsparende behandeling. Hierbij wordt alleen de tepel, de tepelhof en een deel van het onderliggende weefsel en wat normaal weefsel weggenomen, niet de gehele borst.
Sommige mensen hebben na de operatie geen verdere behandeling meer nodig. Bij anderen kan radiotherapie (bestraling), tamoxifen of chemotherapie nodig zijn. Deze kunnen afzonderlijk en in combinatie worden toegepast.
Bij radiotherapie wordt gebruik gemaakt van hoogenergetische straling om de kankercellen te vernietigen.
Tamoxifen is een hormoon dat algemeen wordt toegepast bij de behandeling van borstkanker.
Chemotherapie omvat het gebruik van middelen die kankercellen vernietigen. Chemotherapie wordt niet toegepast om niet-invasieve vormen van kanker te behandelen, maar wel bij invasieve (dat wil zeggen in de omringende weefsels doorgegroeide) vormen van kanker. 
_(Bron: medicinfo.nl)_

Wat voor klachten heb je eigenlijk?
Welke onderzoeken heb je al gehad en wat voor onderzoeken ga je krijgen?
In elk geval heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## Dewi69

Hoi Luuss, Er is bij mij een biopsie gedaan en werd door de gynaecoloog gebeld met de mededeling, dat ""het niet goed" was en er een operatie in Nijmegen zou volgen. a.s.woensdag heb ik een uitgebreid gesprek met haar. Mijn klachten waren, jeuk van de vagina (waardoor ik dacht dat het van de suiker (diabetes) kwam. Ook verscheen er een bultje op mijn rechter schaamlip waar ik geen last van had en waarvan ik dacht dat het een ontstoken haarzakje was. Dit bultje werd echter net een hard steentje en ging pijn doen en bloeden als ik me na het wassen afdroogde. Toen ben ik naar de huisarts gegaan, die dacht in eerste instantie dat het een schimmel was, maar heeft me voor alle zekerheid toch maar doorgestuurd naar de gynaecoloog. Oja, ik had voorheen oo erge pijn in mijn onderbuik, die is nu nagenoeg verdwenen maar nog niet helemaal, of dit er iets mee te maken heeft weet ik niet. Dit is dus mijn verhaal. De gynaecoloog vertelde me ook nog dat dit een zeldzame vorm van de ziekte van Paget was.. Groetjes, Dewi

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Dewi,

Jeuk wijst meestal op een schimmel of iets en zo'n bultje is meestal een ontstoken haarzakje...
Fijn dat je huisarts je heeft doorverwezen!
Wel apart dat je alleen te horen kreeg "dat het niet goed was" na de biopsie en dat je een zeldzame vorm van Paget hebt... 
Hopelijk hoor je woensdag meer duidelijkheid!
Ik kan me voorstellen dat je nu in spanning zit te wachten!
Heel erg veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

